# 30 second skip on 6.3e



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

Does anyone have the commands to enable the permanent 30 second skip for the HR10-250 with 6.3e?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Modify_TiVo..._add_other_features#Version_6.3e_for_Series_2


----------



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

Can anyone help me with this.
I have an HR10-250 with 6.3e installed.
I set it as RW and use the sync command after.
I typed this command to enable the 30 sec skip

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416

I get feedback saying four records in four out. But when I reboot in skip isn't there.

www.luv2globetrot.com/Peru


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have to turn on backdoor too I believe.
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804964


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

thundermustard said:


> Can anyone help me with this.
> I have an HR10-250 with 6.3e installed.
> I set it as RW and use the sync command after.
> I typed this command to enable the 30 sec skip
> ...


you can not patch a running tivoapp. You must make a copy of tivoapp, then patch the copy.
Make sure root is RW
cd to /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
enter you echo command, get records in/out message
make root RO
reboot


----------

